# Just bought my first mac



## mattig89ch (Jan 1, 1970)

Hi all,

I just picked up a mac at a thrift store. Unfortunetly the previous owner didn't remove his/her username/password.

This mac appears to be from 2000 (or there abouts, old CRT monitor in the case). Is there a legal way to get around their user name/pass so I can create my own?

Edit:
I did a little hw on the subject. It seems I need a bootup disk to reset the admin pass. so...is there a way to create a boot disk w/out acess to the desktop?

better still, is there a legal free version of OSX (says OS X on the login screen, but no numbers). it also says I Mac on the case, if that makes any difference.


----------



## exegete (Oct 26, 2005)

My guess is that is using OS X 10.1 at most. If the account that you have access to is also an admin account, then you could set a different account and make it the admin account.

You would have to know what kind of iMac it is before trying to buy a disk. I would be surprised if you could load more than OS X 10.3.


----------



## mattig89ch (Jan 1, 1970)

I know. I can't find a serial number on the case. I found a few google links:

http://en.kioskea.net/faq/4397-change-mac-admin-password-without-the-disk
http://www.macobserver.com/tip/2003/06/16.1.shtml

so far nothing's worked

Edit: I've been told it looks like a gubdrop. if that helps


----------



## shyataroo (Oct 6, 2006)

Which one of those is the color that you own?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:IMac_G3_flavors.jpg

Or perhaps it is this one ?:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EMac

in either case, you can take it to a Apple authorized repair person (or the apple store itself), along with your proof of purchase and they can probably find out what version of OS X you have, and will do a clean install for you.


----------



## mattig89ch (Jan 1, 1970)

hm....ok then. now to find a certified apple re-seller......

Edit: oh, i'd have to say blueberry or indigo. its evening as i type this.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

shyataroo said:


> in either case, you can take it to a Apple authorized repair person (or the apple store itself), along with your proof of purchase and they can probably find out what version of OS X you have, and will do a clean install for you.


Hmmm I don't see that working.

You need to acquire a copy of of OS X 10.3 or lower on CDs. You'll have to look around for a reasonable second hand copy.

What do you plan to use this computer for? That is quite an old machine for OS X. (although it can technically run)
For a lot of uses it won't be great and you're also really RAM limited on those Macs.


----------



## mattig89ch (Jan 1, 1970)

cool, that would help.

um...where would I aquire a disc like that?

I bought this machine to learn how to use macs (very helpfull in the IT feild, to know all three forms of operating systems)


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

mattig89ch said:


> um...where would I aquire a disc like that?


ebay, craigs list, kijjii, local second hand store maybe.

I'll look, I think I have a extra 10.4 DVD, not sure if have a 10.3 in the archive. If I find one I'll post back.


----------



## shyataroo (Oct 6, 2006)

indigo is a clear deep blue case (beautiful, really)
Blueberry is like a matte case.


If it has firewire ports (1 or more) its a iMac DV if not, its a iMac "fruit colors" edition (just before the DVs)


----------



## exegete (Oct 26, 2005)

mattig89ch said:


> I bought this machine to learn how to use macs (very helpfull in the IT feild, to know all three forms of operating systems)


The problem is that there are significant changes between 10.3 and 10.6. Unless you have many of the much older Macs, this wont help you all that much.


----------



## shyataroo (Oct 6, 2006)

Instead you should buy the cheapest Intel based mac you can find. (most likely a intel core duo iMac education edition)


----------



## mattig89ch (Jan 1, 1970)

I think it has the firewire ports.

belive you me, if I could find another mac anywhere for the same price, i'd pay it gladly.

but as it stands now, i need that os disk.

edit: oh and I don't use ebay. that would require too much trust in another person that I haven't met.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi there - if your iMac DOES have the FireWire ports, then the max OS you can install is Tiger (10.4.11), which is available through Amazon.

Hope that helps


----------



## mattig89ch (Jan 1, 1970)

I was looking on amazon, they are over $100! I don't suppose there's anyplace to get it cheaper?

oh and I'm not just looking to get an os that can run, but run well. in that case wouldn't 10.3 be better then 10.4?

Edit: on amazon, I always see the new and used prices. would used be ok in this case?


----------



## shyataroo (Oct 6, 2006)

used or new does not matter. maybe you can e-mail apple and ask if you can buy a retail copy of 10.3 or .10.4 for less.


----------



## mattig89ch (Jan 1, 1970)

I was going to do that before I posted here. they don't want anyone emailing them, its not on their site.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Re-opening as requested.


----------



## mattig89ch (Jan 1, 1970)

thank you, hello again all. if any of you are still following this old thread then a friend gave me a set of 10.3 discs.

edit: oh, i've been posting here: http://forums.techguy.org/apple-macos/1021071-just-got-my-first-mac.html


----------

